# Can't get horse to trot!



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

You mean he just walks?


----------



## leen (Jul 11, 2019)

Yes, he just walks.


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

How is your contact? How long ago did he stop racing? If it was recently, he might still require stronger contact to go forward. Just be careful with it, he might interpret strong contact as race time.


----------



## leen (Jul 11, 2019)

Horsef said:


> How is your contact? How long ago did he stop racing? If it was recently, he might still require stronger contact to go forward. Just be careful with it, he might interpret strong contact as race time.


I did try harder contact but he won't budge. I think I'm the problem here because as I said he trots just fine with both my brothers. As for the racing, we don't really know. Getting information from his previous owner is quite hard.


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

1. would you mind sharing your age, riding experience and history?

2. step by step what do you do when you ask for trot and what do you do when he doesn't respond? (eg I will squeeze with my legs once, making sure I'm not braced in body or hand. If she doesn't trot I will give a more insistent squeeze and third time I will follow it up with a tap of the whip or a kick if I don't have one.)

3. his temperament overall. Is he a sweet compliant sweetheart most of the time? Or is he pushy towards you and you don't have a clear boundary of who is boss?

4. how much schooling has he had since leaving the track?

My horse is very willing, very compliant. If she doesn't do something it's _usually_ because she's scared or confused (all smart horses can learn a trick or two I believe). I don't know anything about race horses but hopefully the extra info will help others help you. If I push the issue too much she will shut down and give up. Lastly, I have been fortunate to ride some very smart and well schooled horses, for me that is. And boy, if I don't press those buttons right I won't get anything out oft hem. If I don't ask for trot and canter correctly you bet they just will refuse to trot and canter. They wont care how hard I squeeze or kick. It's about technique not just pressure. Is this new horse of yours well schooled at all? How likely is it he is just confused by you? You aren't your brothers. Something you're doing must be different. Try see it!


----------



## leen (Jul 11, 2019)

Kalraii said:


> 1. would you mind sharing your age, riding experience and history?
> 
> 2. step by step what do you do when you ask for trot and what do you do when he doesn't respond? (eg I will squeeze with my legs once, making sure I'm not braced in body or hand. If she doesn't trot I will give a more insistent squeeze and third time I will follow it up with a tap of the whip or a kick if I don't have one.)
> 
> ...


I'm 16 and a beginner. This has always been an issue, I've had 2 different riding instructors but it was no use. I just don't know what I'm doing wrong and it seems like no one else knows either.

I make sure I'm not pulling on the reins and start by giving a verbal cue followed by a light squeeze. If that doesn't work, I then squeeze harder with my heels and use a crop if I have to or kick.

On the ground, he is quite pushy but we're working on that. However, when I am riding him he is somewhat compliant and it is easier for me to get him under control.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Often, people think they are kicking and hitting with the crop, but it's nothing but a light tap. Best to ask with energy right off the bat. Like, a LOT of energy! Especially now that he's gotten away with ignoring you a few times. Say it like you mean it, and don't stop until he trots. Eventually, you'll be able to just squeeze a little, but for now, you need to be very energetic. It's likely your brothers are just using more force.


----------



## leen (Jul 11, 2019)

Acadianartist said:


> Often, people think they are kicking and hitting with the crop, but it's nothing but a light tap. Best to ask with energy right off the bat. Like, a LOT of energy! Especially now that he's gotten away with ignoring you a few times. Say it like you mean it, and don't stop until he trots. Eventually, you'll be able to just squeeze a little, but for now, you need to be very energetic. It's likely your brothers are just using more force.


I'll make sure to try that next time, thanks! 
But I've been told that doing that might desensitize him to leg pressure and I'll end up with a horse that ignores my legs?


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

leen said:


> I'll make sure to try that next time, thanks!
> But I've been told that doing that might desensitize him to leg pressure and I'll end up with a horse that ignores my legs?


Only if you do it every time for a long period of time. Right now, you are doing it anyway by teaching him he can ignore your cues. 

I have a young horse who was like this at first. He hadn't had a lot of schooling. I really had to get at him with legs, body and crop to get him to trot initially, and he would only trot a little bit, then go back to a walk. I had to go at him hard every time he did that until he figured out that he's supposed to stay at the trot until I tell him he can walk. It wasn't pretty at first (picture legs flailing, crop whacking his butt, voice urging him on), but now, just a little squeeze is enough to get him trotting and he actually seems happy to trot. He has more energy and impulsion too, and I don't have to keep squeezing all the time or keep asking. So he hasn't become desensitized to my leg, quite the opposite. He now understands that if he doesn't respond to a firm squeeze, I will go at him hard, so he gives it to me immediately now. 

Don't get me wrong, I don't go at him hard enough to scare him, just hard enough that he knows I mean it. It's difficult to describe. Just remember, this is a 1000 lb animal. Tapping him like you'd swat a fly isn't enough. 

Just the other day, an adult beginner came to ride so we put her on this guy because he's so safe. Sure enough, they stood there forever while she gently tried to "ask" him to move forward. It was hard not to laugh. She would tap her heels on him, flick the crop like she was afraid to hurt him... he didn't care at all. Forget trotting. My daughter had to walk in front of him the whole time to get him to move. After about half an hour of watching this painful "lesson", I decided to hop on him myself just to make sure he wasn't learning a bad habit of ignoring his rider. The minute I got on him, he walked on, and we trotted in both directions easily. I didn't even use the crop. Completely different horse. 

This often happens with beginners. Once you get him to move forward, you'll figure out just how much energy you need to use. Keep at it!


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Here are some random thoughts. 

1. Using the whip to thwap him every now and then won't desensitize him to your leg. If anything, it could make him more responsive, if he understands that that will be what happens if he fails to listen to your leg. I believe, and better riders can correct me, that you only desensitive horses to similar aids. In other words, using the whip to thwap him all the time would desensitize him to tap-tap-tapping with the whip, and using lots of leg pressure all the time will desensitize him to gentler leg pressure.

2. Having said that, I don't like the idea of you (a young, beginning rider) trying to thwap this horse and then see what happens. A lot of horses buck when you do this, and as an ex-racehorse he might just take off on you. If you must do it, make sure you're wearing a helmet and on soft ground, but a small enough area where he can't run away with you.

3. Do you have an instructor available? If not, could you have one of your brothers watch you ride him, then watch the other brother ride him, and see if you're doing anything different?

4. When you say he's a stallion, do you mean an actual stallion, or is his a gelding? If a stallion, try to get him gelded ASAP. People do ride stallions, but generally beginners do not.

5. Do you have access to an experienced female rider? She could ride him and see if it's a gender thing. If he's only ever been raced, maybe he's never been ridden by a female before and maybe, especially if he is a stallion, he doesn't think he needs to listen to a female. If another female rides him and he behaves for her, then you know it's definitely you.


----------



## txgirl (Jul 9, 2010)

What do your brothers do to get him to trot?


----------



## leen (Jul 11, 2019)

Acadianartist said:


> Only if you do it every time for a long period of time. Right now, you are doing it anyway by teaching him he can ignore your cues.
> 
> I have a young horse who was like this at first. He hadn't had a lot of schooling. I really had to get at him with legs, body and crop to get him to trot initially, and he would only trot a little bit, then go back to a walk. I had to go at him hard every time he did that until he figured out that he's supposed to stay at the trot until I tell him he can walk. It wasn't pretty at first (picture legs flailing, crop whacking his butt, voice urging him on), but now, just a little squeeze is enough to get him trotting and he actually seems happy to trot. He has more energy and impulsion too, and I don't have to keep squeezing all the time or keep asking. So he hasn't become desensitized to my leg, quite the opposite. He now understands that if he doesn't respond to a firm squeeze, I will go at him hard, so he gives it to me immediately now.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much. Hearing about your horse reassures me, I'll keep your advice in mind. Cheers!


----------



## leen (Jul 11, 2019)

ACinATX said:


> Here are some random thoughts.
> 
> 1. Using the whip to thwap him every now and then won't desensitize him to your leg. If anything, it could make him more responsive, if he understands that that will be what happens if he fails to listen to your leg. I believe, and better riders can correct me, that you only desensitive horses to similar aids. In other words, using the whip to thwap him all the time would desensitize him to tap-tap-tapping with the whip, and using lots of leg pressure all the time will desensitize him to gentler leg pressure.
> 
> ...


I've tried thwapping him with the whip when nothing else worked, and it usually gets me what I want, but it's very short-lived.

My brothers do the exact same thing I do that's why I'm so confused.

He isn't gelded and that isn't an issue at all because he's very calm.

At the momment, I don't but as soon as I do I'll try it out. I've never heard of sexist horses though, and if it is a gender thing, god forbid, how would we correct that.


----------



## leen (Jul 11, 2019)

txgirl said:


> What do your brothers do to get him to trot?


Same thing I do. I've only gotten him to trot once before and he was amazing, I've tried recreating that but it hasn't worked. He just ignores me.


----------



## txgirl (Jul 9, 2010)

Then I would go back to basics and do ground work to make sure he is focused on you and what you are asking.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Perhaps your brothers have better follow through. They are stronger and more insistent about not tolerating anything other than what they asked for. I'm not meaning being in your face and ugly about it either. It is likely a mix of confidence, strength and attitude. I'd say that perhaps they tell and expect while you ask and then ask are you ok with this?


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

Horses very much notice gender. I’ve usually seen it the other way around- horses which are scared of men. By the same logic, they could disregard women. I think you would fix that by good ground work and solid riding. It might be much easier and safer to get a female trainer out to ride him a couple of times. But I get a feeling he will go just fine for a forward-thinking experienced rider, regardless of gender. 

Do you know how to lunge? What happens?


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

Btw, we’ve all been there - I got stuck on a horse which WOULD NOT BUDGE right in front of a whole bunch of teenagers which were barbecuing and rather high on marijuana in the woods. They thought it was hilarious. My horse fell asleep. It was mortifying.


----------



## leen (Jul 11, 2019)

QtrBel said:


> Perhaps your brothers have better follow through. They are stronger and more insistent about not tolerating anything other than what they asked for. I'm not meaning being in your face and ugly about it either. It is likely a mix of confidence, strength and attitude. I'd say that perhaps they tell and expect while you ask and then ask are you ok with this?


Both my brothers are younger than I am so I don't think it has anything to do with strength. It might be about attitude as you said, I tend to be a bit lenient. Thanks!


----------



## leen (Jul 11, 2019)

txgirl said:


> Then I would go back to basics and do ground work to make sure he is focused on you and what you are asking.


What kind of groundwork? I am kind of new to all this. Thanks!


----------



## leen (Jul 11, 2019)

Horsef said:


> Horses very much notice gender. I’ve usually seen it the other way around- horses which are scared of men. By the same logic, they could disregard women. I think you would fix that by good ground work and solid riding. It might be much easier and safer to get a female trainer out to ride him a couple of times. But I get a feeling he will go just fine for a forward-thinking experienced rider, regardless of gender.
> 
> Do you know how to lunge? What happens?


I have that feeling as well. As for the lunging, I don't know how to lunge but I'll try to find someone to lunge him and report back. Thanks!


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

leen said:


> I have that feeling as well. As for the lunging, I don't know how to lunge but I'll try to find someone to lunge him and report back. Thanks!


I suggested lunging, but for you to do it. The idea would be to figure out how much he respects you. Someone else lunging him will not tell you that. 

I really am getting a bit worried about you, as a begginer, and your younger brothers riding a stallion who was formerly a race horse. 

I am presuming that your brothers are also beginners. This might get out of hand rather quickly.

You need to find an instructor who knows what they are doing. A good instructor will be able to see what you are getting wrong and correct it within a single lesson (this isssue is rather basic) or asses that you are over-horsed and tell you to dismount. Those two instructors which didn’t make a difference weren’t very good.

Even if the horse is sweet now, it will continue testing the boundaries as it is in their nature, especially stallions. A beginner is not able to recognize the tests, never mind pass them.

Please don’t take this the wrong way. This situation is far from ideal and in horse world mistakes are very expensive and dangerous.

Do you have any support whatsoever with this horse? Are your parents horse people? Are you keeping him at a yard where someone is helping you with handling and riding?


----------



## leen (Jul 11, 2019)

Horsef said:


> I suggested lunging, but for you to do it. The idea would be to figure out how much he respects you. Someone else lunging him will not tell you that.
> 
> I really am getting a bit worried about you, as a begginer, and your younger brothers riding a stallion who was formerly a race horse.
> 
> ...


I appreciate it, but there really is nothing to be worried about. When we first bought him he spent some time with my uncle and he would be regularly ridden by kids of all ages (with supervision). I'll try to find an instructor as soon as I can but for the time being, I'll see if my uncle can come to see us ride.

We're boarding him at an equestrian school and every now and then a trainer will ride him.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

FWIW when I bought my Pony, he had about as much relevant training as your hose seems to have, and I was a beginner rider. He was a former stallion, and somewhat pushy and dominant. People who were better riders than I was could ride him and get a lot out of him, but when I rode him he would act up. I took him to a trainer who worked on getting him better trained, and I took lessons on another pony. Then, after a few months, I started riding him. He still acted up a little, but I was a better rider and so I could make him stop. 

The point being, I know you said a trainer will ride him every now and then, but if you could have him put in an actual training program for a few months (this is common with ex-racehorses in the US), while you learn on a more settled horse, I think things would go a lot better for you. If he's already at an equestrain barn, that's great! You're halfway there!


----------



## leen (Jul 11, 2019)

ACinATX said:


> FWIW when I bought my Pony, he had about as much relevant training as your hose seems to have, and I was a beginner rider. He was a former stallion, and somewhat pushy and dominant. People who were better riders than I was could ride him and get a lot out of him, but when I rode him he would act up. I took him to a trainer who worked on getting him better trained, and I took lessons on another pony. Then, after a few months, I started riding him. He still acted up a little, but I was a better rider and so I could make him stop.
> 
> The point being, I know you said a trainer will ride him every now and then, but if you could have him put in an actual training program for a few months (this is common with ex-racehorses in the US), while you learn on a more settled horse, I think things would go a lot better for you. If he's already at an equestrain barn, that's great! You're halfway there!


I'll try that out, thanks!


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

leen said:


> I appreciate it, but there really is nothing to be worried about. When we first bought him he spent some time with my uncle and he would be regularly ridden by kids of all ages (with supervision). I'll try to find an instructor as soon as I can but for the time being, I'll see if my uncle can come to see us ride.
> 
> We're boarding him at an equestrian school and every now and then a trainer will ride him.


That’s great, it sound like a solid environment. All you need now is the right instructor which you click with and you will get there. 

Best of luck.


----------



## Idrivetrotters (Jan 5, 2013)

What riding school has a stallion on the premises? Why are you keeping him a stallion? Believe me, there are zero reasons for him to have his balls especially with beginners who are minors. He may be compliant now, but that does not mean as he grows in confidence that won't change. Geld him and then work with a trainer who can teach you because right now either you or the colt will get hurt or hurt someone. Keeping a sexually frustrated strong horse is really not a good thing for beginners period.


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

Idrivetrotters said:


> What riding school has a stallion on the premises? Why are you keeping him a stallion? Believe me, there are zero reasons for him to have his balls especially with beginners who are minors. He may be compliant now, but that does not mean as he grows in confidence that won't change. Geld him and then work with a trainer who can teach you because right now either you or the colt will get hurt or hurt someone. Keeping a sexually frustrated strong horse is really not a good thing for beginners period.


I understand that it is easy to forget about other cultures on an English-speaking forum, but some parts of the world do keep stallions in riding schools. I personally learned to ride on an Arab stallion (that was...interesting) and I’ve seen plenty of stallions kept on premises. Not the best of ideas, but it is not uncommon in my part of the world.

I agree that OP should geld the horse. There is a saying “A well behaved stallion will make an even better gelding” or something like that. I doubt a valuable stud would have found his way into begginer’s hands.


----------



## leen (Jul 11, 2019)

*Slight improvement*

I went to ride him yesterday and... I managed to get him to trot! It was difficult and frustrating, but we did it. I realise now that my aids might not be clear to him so I'll try to get a trainer asap to help me correct that, but for the time being I'll keep at it. Everyone on this thread really helped me figure out what I was doing wrong so I thank you all again because I might've been stuck at a walk if it wasn't for you. Cheers! 

:riding:


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Good for you! Sometimes getting lots of ideas is all you need to break through when you feel stuck at something. That's why a lot of us keep coming to this forum!

And take this as a victory. Small increments of progress are perfect. We'd all like big leaps sometimes, but it's better for you and the horse to have slow, gradual progress. As long as you are moving forward, that's fantastic. 

You'll probably find it easier and easier now that you've had a breakthrough. Keep at it! Now that you can make him trot, focus on keeping him in the trot. You should be able to ask, then just ride the trot without constantly urging him forward (though some of that might be necessary at first). Your goal now is to catch him before he breaks the trot, so as soon as you feel him start to slow, or hesitate just slightly, urge him forward. And if he does break into a walk, cue HARD for the trot! Let him know it's not ok to break if you don't ask him to. Eventually he will figure out what you want. 

If you could have someone coach you even a few times, it would probably be hugely helpful because we can't see you ride so it's hard to give advice.


----------



## ValerieR (Jun 28, 2018)

This is in no way a dig at you so don't take it as such, but you need more help than an internet discussion forum can give you. As someone who rides colts and has restarted many horses, I can tell you that you're in the "time to seek professional help" stage. There isn't an ounce of shame in that and I'm sure you probably wanted to get this guy going on your own, but the issues you're running into are fundamental to this horse's success. A few things that immediately concern me:
1) colts who don't go forward are the ones who will buck your butt off. Spooky, forward colts are exponentially safer than are the sticky ones, as the sticky ones are the ones that are prone to break in half when they hit a wall in understanding or tolerance. I worry that this guy's good nature is on borrowed time, and that you as a beginner won't necessarily have the tools to see it coming.

2)Ex-racers are a beast all their own. I've restarted a few of these guys and it's not impossible, but their education is wildly different than that of most riding horses. They are taught to balance off of the bit and in many cases will pull straight through it. I had one a few years ago who was so braced down on the bit that I had to pull her bridle off entirely and teach her how to follow my seat by changing directions with the coils of my rope to block her into a turn around. Worked like a charm, but it's not something most beginners would be prepared to do correctly. 

3)The combination of this horse being dead sided, sticky, an ex-racer, and a stud being ridden by a beginner rider is, in my mind, a recipe for a hospital trip. I'm not going to volunteer any advice here besides to tell you to shop around and find someone reputable who has experience with ex-racers and at the very least go ride under his or her supervision. It may seem like you're safe, but believe me, the sticky ones who seem overly chilled out can get you into a heck of a lot more trouble than any forward horse ever will. There's a big difference between a calm horse and a horse who's mentally checked out. Checked out will get you hurt. Most beginners do not have the skills to know the difference. 

Go get professional help, for the sake of both you and the horse. I don't say this to be mean or to belittle your journey, I can just absolutely guarantee you that it will be a better, safer, more successful experience for all involved if you ask for help. You'll learn a heck of a lot from him, just set yourself and him up for success and it'll be a lot more fun. 

Happy trails and enjoy him


----------



## leen (Jul 11, 2019)

ValerieR said:


> This is in no way a dig at you so don't take it as such, but you need more help than an internet discussion forum can give you. As someone who rides colts and has restarted many horses, I can tell you that you're in the "time to seek professional help" stage. There isn't an ounce of shame in that and I'm sure you probably wanted to get this guy going on your own, but the issues you're running into are fundamental to this horse's success. A few things that immediately concern me:
> 1) colts who don't go forward are the ones who will buck your butt off. Spooky, forward colts are exponentially safer than are the sticky ones, as the sticky ones are the ones that are prone to break in half when they hit a wall in understanding or tolerance. I worry that this guy's good nature is on borrowed time, and that you as a beginner won't necessarily have the tools to see it coming.
> 
> 2)Ex-racers are a beast all their own. I've restarted a few of these guys and it's not impossible, but their education is wildly different than that of most riding horses. They are taught to balance off of the bit and in many cases will pull straight through it. I had one a few years ago who was so braced down on the bit that I had to pull her bridle off entirely and teach her how to follow my seat by changing directions with the coils of my rope to block her into a turn around. Worked like a charm, but it's not something most beginners would be prepared to do correctly.
> ...


Quite the opposite actually. I would love all the help I can get but, unfortunately, I can't find anyone right now so an internet discussion forum is my best bet. I will try to find someone asap, I appreciate you looking out for both me and my horse


----------



## leen (Jul 11, 2019)

*Quick update*

I think I might've found the root of my problem. 3 days ago when we had our little "milestone" together I noticed that his walk was a bit off. I'm pretty sure that wasn't the first of it and that he'd been in pain for a bit longer, but I used to ride a horse that had a natural limp so I guess it was harder for me to recognise it at first. Its gotten more noticeable though and today we had a trainer look at him. It turned out his front right leg is sore, so we took his shoe off and we have a vet coming to check him tomorrow. Maybe he was trying to tell us something and not ignoring us :think:


----------

